# Ubuntu - Passwortabfragen



## Freak (9. Februar 2009)

Tach,

ich bin noch nicht so vertraut mit Ubuntu, also entschuldigt meine Unwissenheit:

Für bestimmte Aktionen wird immer wieder mal ein Administrator-Passwort verlangt. Kann man diese Passwortabfragen steuern? - Also wann sie erscheinen sollen und wann eine Aktion automatisch erlaubt wird?

Ich finde es zum Beispiel durchaus sinnvoll, wenn ich ein Laufwerk mounte - aber für das Unmounten möchte ich nicht nochmal mein 30-Zeichen-Passwort eintippen müssen.

Gibt es da Optionen?

Danke & gute Nacht


----------



## Raubkopierer (10. Februar 2009)

Die Passwortabfrage ist durchaus sinnvoll um eben bestimmte Aktionen nur berechtigen Benutzern zu ermöglichen. Ich denke das ist dir klar. Zum Laufwerke mounten kannst du in der Datei /etc/fstab zu den Einträgen deiner Laufwerke bei den Optionen (rw etc) die Option 'user' hinzufügen (mit Komma abtrennen). Diese besagt, dass jeder normale User die Festplatte ein- und aushängen darf.


----------



## Freak (10. Februar 2009)

Danke schonmal - ist es auch möglich, das Mounten mit einem Passwort zu verbinden, das Unmounten jedoch nicht - oder anders gefragt: Wie speziell kann man solche Zuweisungen machen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Februar 2009)

Ich weiss nicht ob Ubuntu das PolicyKit einsetzt. Aber wenn ja koennte es sich eventuell darueber loesen lassen.

Schau mal ob es bei Dir die Datei /etc/PolicyKit/PolicyKit.conf gibt.


----------

